

Going deeper into Neural Networks - alexjray
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipPX0SCl7OzWilt9LnuQliattX4OUCj_8EP65_cTVnBmS1jnYgsGQAieQUc1VQWdgQ?key=aVBxWjhwSzg2RjJWLWRuVFBBZEN1d205bUdEMnhB

======
sp332
This is the gallery from this new research:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9736598](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9736598)
and there's a live Twitch stream of one of these networks dreaming right now:
[http://www.twitch.tv/317070](http://www.twitch.tv/317070)

Edit: oh and one more image that's not in the gallery:
[https://imgur.com/6ocuQsZ](https://imgur.com/6ocuQsZ)

~~~
alexjray
Awesome, thanks for the links sp332!

